# Water Broke - No Kittens Yet



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Its been quite a while since I last posted ("hi" again!).

I have a lady here, due today/tomorrow. She came to me this morning at 10am after using her litter tray, yelling at me. Her waters had gone and she was leaking a clear fluid. She has been leaking small amounts since, some mixed with a little blood, but as yet, no sign of contractions or nesting. She has her birthing box set up ready but is happily snoozing flat out on a towel beside me. None of my girls have ever done this before - they usually deliver their first kitten within minutes of their water breaking (or the kitten is born still encased in the amniotic sac). Tilly is a first time mum and kittens still appear to be active.

I've called the vet and waiting for a phone call back but just wanted to know if you've experienced waters breaking hours before the kitten appears?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed all goes well, keep us posted good luck,xx_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i keep checking back for news, hope all is ok.x_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

some of my queens can wait 5 hours before any kittens arrive, hope all is ok.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Any news on your girl, i do hope all is ok._


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for not updating until now! Matilda was seen by the vet on Thursday afternoon for a scan and all was well with the babies, we were sent home to see what would happen overnight. We returned to the vet on Friday as she was still holding onto those babies, the vet gave her oxytocin to try to "start her off", again no joy :mad2: - She ended up having a C-Section this morning and is now home with her two gorgeous babies and after the initial shock and general fatigue of the GA, is proving to be an excellent mother.

The delay is being put down to "small litter syndrome" and the kittens seem none the worse for this ordeal despite the water around the first kitten breaking early.

Thanks for your thoughts and advice ladies - its been a stressful few days!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad it went well in the end, look forward to pictures once things have settled down xxxxx_


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so pleased that everything turned out ok in the end. you must put some piccy's on of these little beauties and mom of cause


----------

